# Took some riding (sportbike) pics this weekend...



## ConradM (Jun 11, 2012)

Went out with a buddy so we could get some action shots. This is why I love my camera... I set it to aperture priority, continuous drive with a wide AF and told him to hold the shutter button down. :lmao: (he knows nothing about photography)

















and these are the better ones I got of him..


----------



## morganza (Jun 14, 2012)

On a few photos, the background looked really amazing. Although, good job in my opinion!


----------



## Kolia (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice pics !

Tell your friend to get that knee out !!!!


----------



## ConradM (Jun 15, 2012)

morganza said:


> On a few photos, the background looked really amazing. Although, good job in my opinion!



Thanks!



Kolia said:


> Nice pics !
> 
> *Tell your friend to get that knee out !!!!*



He's a MSF instructor, I'm not telling him anything is off with his body position. :lmao:


----------



## ConradM (Jun 15, 2012)

Went out today with some other guys to mess around.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 15, 2012)

Those are really nice pics! I'd love to try panning with those!


----------



## jaomul (Jun 15, 2012)

Some great shots


----------



## smilesyota (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice shots.  Gotta love the corners!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 27, 2012)

Shutter speed too fast they all look very static or they are good at balancing


----------



## jfrabat (Jun 29, 2012)

Which Camera are u using?  I would recommend using speed priority and playing around with the speed.  Start out at 1/1000 to freeze the images, but slow down to see how low you can get; the slower speed will really make the bikes look fast, especially when going side to side (on the cornera, where the bike is coming towards you, the higher shutter speed is preferable, as the blur will not be noticeable anyway).  Oh, and remember to use the panning techn8que (and keep those elbows tucked in!). 

But you defenetly got the most important part of photography down...  going out, taking pictures, AND HAVING FUN DOING IT!


----------



## ConradM (Jul 8, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Shutter speed too fast they all look very static or they are good at balancing





jfrabat said:


> Which Camera are u using?  I would recommend using speed priority and playing around with the speed.  Start out at 1/1000 to freeze the images, but slow down to see how low you can get; the slower speed will really make the bikes look fast, especially when going side to side (on the cornera, where the bike is coming towards you, the higher shutter speed is preferable, as the blur will not be noticeable anyway).  Oh, and remember to use the panning techn8que (and keep those elbows tucked in!).
> 
> But you defenetly got the most important part of photography down...  going out, taking pictures, AND HAVING FUN DOING IT!



They're not meant to be "panning" shots. This is a panning shot - 






I wanted to "freeze" the rider like this -


----------



## Kolia (Jul 9, 2012)

That's what I meant when I suggested to have the ride put his leg out. 

With no sense of speed, the fully static rider isn't very inspiring. Looks like a safety class picture to me. 

If your setting up for a few shoots, go for drama and have the rider exaggerate !


----------

